# finally started guys. what yall think so far??



## lilkrip561 (Sep 17, 2014)

its my first grow no negative people. 

View attachment PLANTS.jpg


View attachment SNAP CHAT.jpg


View attachment PLANT3.jpg


View attachment SET UP PLANT.jpg


View attachment TWO BABIES.jpg


View attachment JUST CLIPPED PLANT 1.jpg


View attachment PLANT 11.jpg


View attachment Snapchat-20140917050749.jpg


View attachment PLANT2.jpg


View attachment Snapchat.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2014)

So what do we have going here?  Strain? Type of soil? Age of plants?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

You are watering with tap water=ph issues.

you need to start checking PH.

You need 24/0 lighting.

You need to sprinkle diatomaceous earth* on your soil and water in. Also the soil mix is not what it needs to be.


Don't feed with Walmart ferts either. (Not saying you do) Stick with a quality nutrient line and purchase a quality PH meter.

Don't plant two seeds in one container.


Your not off to a great start (i say this because the plants have issues) honestly but keep going and research research research. We can snap those plants out of it and get you on the right track!

Btw..is that bagseed?


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 18, 2014)

Some people ^^^^^  like to point out what THEY think your doing wrong and not explain why they say this.

I use tap water with great results, just let sit 24 hrs prior to use


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks for the help! I couldn't figure out why they were yellowing. im using ocean floor soil fox farm, distilled water with super thrive. and no nutrients idk the ages I didn't keep track the big one is like two months and the small the ones are like almost two. I will go out and buy them now before they tern for the worst. but have any suggestions one what type of water to use. my cousins grow for the dispensaries but I cant get help their in another state. they are seeds from the uk. big one marine kush small ones are black Afghani


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2014)

I will attempt to not be "a negative person", but often critiquing the grow of a new grower does involve not positive stuff.  But keep in mind that everything we tell you is aimed at getting your grow to be the best that it can.  LOL--you don't need to like me, but I do often have good advise.  

First of all, if you are looking for constructive criticism, we could really use more information about your grow--size of tent, type and size of light, ventilation set up, type of medium (be specific), temperatures, RH, nutrients (if any), etc, etc.  The more info you can give us the better.

You have a lot of stretch in the plants.  This means that there is a lot of space between the branches.  This is an undesirable thing as it gives you less bud sites.  This is generally because of inadequate light or the light being too far away.  It looks as if you may have an HID light, if so, adequate light may not be the problem, the distance from the plants may be the cause.  They are also quite small for their age.  Plants that are 2 months old should be substantially taller and bushier and ready to flower and you are quite a ways from that.   

You need a ventilation system set up--not only to help control heat, but plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  This is accomplished with a good quality centrifuge type exhaust fan.  You also need an oscillating fan to move the air around in the tent.

Like multi mentioned, your soil looks not right--too much bark material for one.  Few if any soils are good enough to plant in without being amended.  There are some good soil recipes in the Organic Section.  Starting with a good soil  is quite important.

Which will bring us to food...feeding the correct nutrients for the phase the plant is in is important, too.  Plants need different nutrients during different phases of the plant's life.  I also recommend nutrients formulated for cannabis.  PH is important because the plant can only uptake nutrients at certain pH levels.  

This is a hobby that takes a certain investment of time, money, energy, and love, but it also takes knowledge.  Cannabis is a high energy plant and has quite specific needs--not like growing tomatoes.  There are links to several good beginner growing books here in the Beginner Forum.  They are a bit out of date, but have the basics.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2014)

I said DE... I meant DOLOMITE LIME.

Oops! Lol sorry OP I had another thread on my mind when I said that.

My b!

Yes and not to be negative but you do have a cpl small issues.

Nothing we can't handle!!


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks guys. and I went to my local hydro place were ik people and their big time growers in Colorado they hooked me up today with ventilation system, air ducting, filtration, gave me advice and gave me nutrients and a chart. but ik they look small but im very accurate on the months I sarted in the summer time and recently transplanted them those were old photos of them and then some recent ones. im hooking up my 400 watt cool tube in my 5,4 tall 2 foot wide tent and the ventilation and air ducting next week when I have more money. I have read a lot I own many books its just so much I have to do and not enough time to sit down and read ive read a book so far and it helped. plus everyones advice and links on here:vap_smiley:


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 18, 2014)

and ive had them under 24/0 for the whole time cause im dumb and started to grow two more cause I didn't think the marine kush would become fem so I took a chance and now waiting on them to grow before cutting back lights.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2014)

24/0 light is the way to go.  What have you been vegging with to this point?  Is the 400W a HPS or a MH?  They really benefit from having more blue light during vegging than the red light from the HPS.

You have quite a ways to go before they will be ready to switch the lights to 12/12--plan of at least 6-8 weeks of veg time.  When growing from seed, you want to wait until the plant is sexually mature before you put it into 12/12.  This is usually denoted by alternating nodes.

It is always a good idea to plant more plants than you want to assure getting a female.  Where did you get the seeds you are using?


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 21, 2014)

I went to my local hydro store they gave me insta green for the leaves and pure blend pro they said use that with a gallon of water per media gallon to flush that old PH out. and I was using shitty lights from home depot they wernt cutting it so im switching to my cool tube 400 watt 54,000 lumes I think it is because I never had money to buy ventilation and filters till now plus I was using my T5s most the time till they got big cause they weren't hot as **** like the cool tube with out the ventilation and my in line fan but no im pretty sure I an turn things around after flushing them and adding food and new lights. thanks for the help and constructive criticism and everything :vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 21, 2014)

I just flushed them with pure bled pro. should I wait a day or so to use insta green?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2014)

I am familiar with Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro, but what exactly is Insta Green?  What is it supposed to do?


----------



## lilkrip561 (Sep 23, 2014)

insta-green is for the yellowing of leaves idk what's in it but my guy told me that its gonna help with my yellowing leaves. that's all Ik


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

IMO and IME, it is a mistake to just buy whatever the hydro guy recommends.  Remember that they are salesmen first....and many of them do not even grow, so don't really know what they are talking about.  In other words, be careful buying things that you do not know what they are.  I have found over the years that the hydro guys push a whole lot of unneeded additives on people.

After looking it up, Insta-green is just a fertilizer that has only N in it--it is 3-0-0.  Not sure why he believed that you needed this along with the Botanicare, which is 3-2-4.  It is kind of like he is saying that he sold you a fertilizer that is not strong enough so you have to add this other thing.  I am thinking he was just trying to sell stuff...I prefer GH Flora Nova Grow for vegging.  It is a 1 part grow nutrient that is 7-4-10.  I never had great luck with the Pure Blend Pro line from Botanicare.  When you've grown for as long as I have, you have tried about every nutrient brand out there.  I just like the General Hydroponics products, which are not just for hydroponics.  

Your plants are somewhat stretched already--you want to try and nip that in the bud, so to speak.  Stretched plants mean that either your light is not strong enough or that it is too far away.  Tell me more about your T5s--are you sure they are T5s and not T8s or T12s?  Not all fluoro tubes are the same..  The length and wattage of the tubes and how many tubes there are in your fixture.  I use T5s and do not get much stretch--maybe you were just too far away.  The T5 is really the better light to veg with.  I prefer it over the MH.  The spectrum of the HPS is not really good to veg with as the T5 either...if the T5 is strong enough.


----------



## superman (Sep 30, 2014)

lilkrip561 said:


> insta-green is for the yellowing of leaves idk what's in it but my guy told me that its gonna help with my yellowing leaves. that's all Ik


  He sold you a product for a nitrogen deficiency, which does result in a yellowing of the leaves. You don't have a nitrogen deficiency. Unless he asked how moist the soil was kept and how close the lights were he's after your money. Over watering is the biggest reason for yellowing.
  Distilled water is bare of valuable elements and minerals and not a good idea. Unless your tap or ground water is really crappy use it. It has a lot of the minerals your plants need. 
  And unless the T-5s are HO, high output, they won't have the kick to bush up the girls. Try keeping the lights as close as possible. If it seems too close Just put your hand on top of the plants under the light. If it feel hot back it off a little. Then keep an eye on the uppermost new growth and if you see any yellowing it's bleaching them and too close, back it off a little more. Takes a little time but you'll get it figured out.
  Peace, SM


----------



## MR1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just be careful not to have the light too close when you go to bed, I have woke up in the morning to find my plants have grown overnight and they were touching the bulbs, got some crispy leaves. Before I go to bed I raise the light a bit.


----------

